# do we have these in aus?



## miss2 (Feb 11, 2010)

hey guys curious to know if we have these here? app they are called Merauke also do we have the indonesians?


----------



## Namn8r (Feb 11, 2010)

No indos here unless smuggled, they would be classed as exotic...

Whats wrong with our aussie blue tongues? Alpine blotchies would have to be by far one of the best blue tongue morphs in the world!..


----------



## ChimeraProNG (Feb 11, 2010)

That is one sexy looking bluie IMO. But no we don't have any T.gigas in oz the closest we would have would be T.s.intermadia ( northern blue tongue) which i think are nicer than blotchies.
this is one of my northern bluies


----------



## miss2 (Feb 11, 2010)

i think there all beautiful!!!
ok so dumb question but does that mean bluies are native to Aus but there are other species elsewhere?


----------



## Aslan (Feb 11, 2010)

*Miss* - That's right - it is a different _sub_species to the Australian Blueys...


----------



## Namn8r (Feb 11, 2010)

Consider at one point in time many other islands in the indo region and I think PNG were probably joined to Australia until they eventually split off leaving individual populations of of blue tongues to evolve...


----------



## miss2 (Feb 11, 2010)

so they crawled overseas huh? lol y cant they crawl back!!


----------



## Retic (Feb 11, 2010)

Unbelievable, where was it mentioned there was anything wrong with native blue tongues ? 



Namn8r said:


> Whats wrong with our aussie blue tongues? Alpine blotchies would have to be by far one of the best blue tongue morphs in the world!..


----------



## Namn8r (Feb 11, 2010)

boa said:


> Unbelievable, where was it mentioned there was anything wrong with native blue tongues ?


 
Why is that unbelievable Boa?

It was a rhetorical question...


----------



## Sock Puppet (Feb 11, 2010)

That sure is a beautiful bluey!! 

I have a couple of Alpines so, with a fair serve of bias, I agree with Namn8r they are one of the best lookers we have available.

I sometimes wish we could extend the region of what animals are available to include exotics from Indonesia, PNG etc. We all have Morelia, Tiliqua etc. Cmon, let's share haha (I'm just dreaming of a Boelens & a White Lipped haha). Alas, I believe it will stay just a dream. 
And no, I'm not trying to stir the old GTP pot, it's off topic & covered elsewhere.


----------



## miss2 (Feb 11, 2010)

rather confused as to y my comment is unbelievable..... is it becuase i like other species as well as aussie ones? if so... boooo thats pathetic grow up. if not, then im still confused.....


----------



## Retic (Feb 11, 2010)

Who mentioned your comment was unbelievable ? I totally agree with you.


----------



## Namn8r (Feb 11, 2010)

You wrote..



boa said:


> Unbelievable, where was it mentioned there was anything wrong with native blue tongues ?


----------



## miss2 (Feb 11, 2010)

oh i get it now, sorry had a very blonde moment   love love LOL


----------



## Retic (Feb 11, 2010)

No problem.


----------



## ChimeraProNG (Feb 11, 2010)

Aslan said:


> *Miss* - That's right - it is a different _sub_species to the Australian Blueys...


 I think the correct term is full species as australia only hase one subspecific bluie and thats the scincoides group. Indos or PNG bluies are classed as Tiliqua gigas not Tiliqua scincoides gigas. Anybody feel free to correct me if i'm wrong. I also dream of one day being able to keep certain PNG/west papuan species of herps. If we can have Gtps, Papua blacks and PNG taipans, why not Bolens, white lips, T.gigas and then ground boas and bismark ringed pythons. lol sorry not meaning to open the can o worms just putting another opinion out there.


----------



## SuburbanMe (Feb 14, 2010)

fluffieherper said:


> I think the correct term is full species as australia only hase one subspecific bluie and thats the scincoides group. Indos or PNG bluies are classed as Tiliqua gigas not Tiliqua scincoides gigas. Anybody feel free to correct me if i'm wrong. I also dream of one day being able to keep certain PNG/west papuan species of herps. If we can have Gtps, Papua blacks and PNG taipans, why not Bolens, white lips, T.gigas and then ground boas and bismark ringed pythons. lol sorry not meaning to open the can o worms just putting another opinion out there.




There are numerous different types of Blueys outside of Australia. These are:

"Indonesian" BTS - T. gigas gigas
"Merauke" BTS - T. gigas evanescance
"Kei Island" BTS - T. gigas keiensis (keyensis)
"Tanimbar Island" BTS - T. scincoides chimaerea
"Irian Jaya" BTS - T. scincoides ssp (unclassified sub-species)

Irian Jayas are unclassified due to their variation. Some specimens display classic Scincoides patterns and dimesions while others sway more toward the gigas side. There is a theory that IJ's are a naturally occuring hybrid between scincoides and gigas, that over time has become it's own sub species. As stated above, due to its variation, it is yet to be classified.

For those of you that don't know the scientific names of the Australian Blueys, these are:

"Blotched" BTS - T. Nigrolueta
"Eastern" BTS - T. Scincoides Scincoides
"Northern" BTS - T. Scincoides Intermedia
"Centralian" BTS - T. Multifaciata
"Western" BTS - T. Occipitalis
"Pygmy" BTS - T. Adelaidensis (Endangered)

Stumpy/Shingleback - This species receives constant debate over which genus to place it in (Tiliqua or Trachydosaurus).

The species include:

T. Rugosa Rugosa - "Common Shingleback"
T. Rugosa Aspera - "Eastern Shingleback"
T. Rugosa Palarra - "Sharkbay Shingleback"
T. Rugosa Konowii - "Rottnest Island Shingleback" - (Endangered)

If you are interested in getting a bluey that has a variety of colours and sizes, I'd suggest an Eastern. It's remakable how much they vary from the different locations. They occur throughout the eastern states of Australia (South Australia Included). Specimens found in QLD lack Eyebands (or have very faint eyebands), NSW variety is probably the most variable (all have eyebands, and a variety of colours), Vic Specimens are also quite variable, however you're more than likely to find the green/olive colourations with eyebands, and the SA varieties are like a mix of the other states as they have specimens that totally lack Eyebands (like the QLD specimens) yet they also have an abundance of the Green/Olive specimens (with and without eyebands).


----------



## ChimeraProNG (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info  I thought there'd be bigger tiliqua nuts out there than me Cheers


----------



## revan729 (Jun 8, 2010)

well think of it this way. asians found aus before the english so these might have been braught in. imagine what could have died for for the beautifull blueys to live ey kind of makes you think


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 8, 2010)

as mentioned merauke is in indonesia, altho that bluey is pretty nice as is theyre scrub's and GTP's


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 8, 2010)

revan729 said:


> well think of it this way. asians found aus before the english so these might have been braught in. imagine what could have died for for the beautifull blueys to live ey kind of makes you think


 
lol revan, look at the fauna of PNG and alot of lower indo there are species that occur in aus or at least are very closly related, lower indo and png were connected to australia once 

ect gtp's, keelbacks, blueys, carpets, 2 species of death adder, blacksnakes, png taipan whipsnakes ect ect ect lots of similar wildlife that occur only here and in png/indo


----------

